# Want to write an Arsenal book?



## Dextra

*Guidelines*
Before you get started, contact me to make sure that the topic hasn't been assigned yet, and send along an indication of your ability to write (2 pages including crunch and cream), and resume.
Once you get the green light, you'll get access to the ENArsenal forum. Post there as you work through your ideas, get support and suggestions from the rest of the team. Once you're happy with the product, email me the manuscript and I'll handle editing, contracting art, and layout.
Manuscripts must be consistent with the Arsenal format. For a complete list of the requisite chapters and their contents, either check out ENArsenal: Spiked Chain, or email me.

The following is a list of some of the topics not yet spoken for. I'm especially interested in seeing someone pick up the ENArmoury pieces- I'd like to release one Arsenal and one Armoury/month starting in January.

Axes _I'd like to see it include the Orc Double Axe and Dwarven War Axe, and maybe a discussion of throwing axes in there as well_
Daggers _lots of OGC posted to the boards, who wants to write this one? We've got some great suggestions as to what to include, just need someone to fill in the blanks! _
Dire Flail 
Great Club
Kukri 
Lance  _this may be included in the already-spoken-for spears book _
Monk Weapons  _kama, siangham, sai, nunchaku- nunchaku will get a book of their own _
Net & Trident 
_lots of possibilities of aquatic stuff as well as gladiatorial combat tie-ins, might include bolas too _
Picks
Quarterstaff
Rapier
Sap  _and other non-lethal weapons) _
Sickles 
Slings
Spikes  _Hound really wants this one, but if someone beats him to it with a complete manuscript, or wants to co-author that'd be fine _
Swords  _short, long, scimitar, great each with their own book _
Throwing Weapons  _Dart, Shuriken, throwing axe, bolas _
Unarmed Strike
Urgrosh _come ON, guys, this is such an awesome weapon, I can't believe nobody's scooped it up yet![.i]

E.N.Armoury - Medium Armor
E.N.Armoury - Heavy Armor
E.N.Armoury - Everything Else (monk garb, wizardly robes, bucklerific pants, etc.)

ENArsenal & ENArmoury Modern and Future editions are also a possibility, although anyone working on anything cyberpunkesque will have to contend with Hound breathing down their neck.

Also, I will accept submissions for our April 1st Arsenal/Armoury combo pack from January 1st to March 1st for... "Sticks and Stones & Words that CAN Hurt You"
-this will not be a freebie as per past Portable Hole products. We plan on doing a smaller (free) portable hole sequel as well. I envision it as mostly serious, but with funny sidebars. Or mostly funny with serious sidebars. Depends on what content is submitted.
-would include sticks (clubs), pointy sticks (lances), pointy sticks wot you throw at people (spears), stones wot you bonk people with, stones wot you throw (including the return of the bowler prc), and words that can hurt you 
-could also include a tie-in to the new EN line, ENArmoury, with bits on the chainmail bikini, brassieres of defence, skimpy underthings, barbarian loincloths, etc_


----------



## Crimson_Manticore

*Arsenal Print Edition?*

Are there any plans to compile some or all of the EN Arsenal and EN Armory Books into a print edition?  I'd really be interested in something like that.


----------



## Dextra

Crimson_Manticore said:
			
		

> Are there any plans to compile some or all of the EN Arsenal and EN Armory Books into a print edition?  I'd really be interested in something like that.




Yes- but not for at least another 9 months to a year.

We'll queue up ENArsenal to go to print once we have around 96 pages worth of material.
Then ENArmoury.
Then ENAdventuring Gear.
Then the next ENArsenal.

... all going well.


----------



## MrWhite

I'ld like to help in one way or another... Email me at goodwyn@gmail.com if there is an area I could help with...

Thanks


----------



## Dextra

*To all the people who emailed me*

To all the people who emailed me in the past 48 hours about writing a book for the A lines, please give me until the end of the weekend to reply.  I've been swamped, and need to sort out who wants what.

Thanks!


----------



## Citizen Mane

I figured as much.  Thanks for the update.  

Nick


----------



## Starwind

I can't seem to find your email so I'll just reply here. I'm interested in publishing a book of races (Races of Lore) featuring new races done in an expanded PHB style featuring Feats, Equipment, Deities, Paragon Classes and Racial Substitution levels. I have the first one 90% completed (8 pages) and solid ideas for 5 more. But the problem is that self-publishing through RPGNow is more costly than I had thought, the startup fees are too much for a one-man driven team so my proposal is a series of ENRaces (I couldn't think of an A name) books perhaps. Email me at bigtasty@adelphia.net if you want to do anything with this.


----------



## Cyberzombie

I sent an email query to you.  If you don't get an email with "cyberzombie23" in the address, let me know, please!


----------



## Dextra

*Writing Assignments*

Alrighty peeps, thanks for your patience and interest.  I'll be returning everyone's email over the course of the weekend/into early next week to pass out invitations to the A-Team private forum, but for now I'm just going to post here.  This'll give you a chance to start brainstorming over the weekend...  Here's a list of who I have down for writing which product.  

Roughing It: Nat Olsen
Raiments: Akoto
Rope- Matt Hanson
Mounts- John Walsh
Music- Sage
Larceny- Garth Wright
Light- Nick Mulherin
Alchemy- Cyberzombie

Light Armours- ElectricDragon
Bastard Sword- MCharke
Halberd- Cyberzombie (pending Capellan's approval- he's writing Polearms)

I had multiple people expressing an interest in some of these topics.  
I decided to go with those who weren't currently booked on other projects.  It may mean going for a less experienced writer at times, but I like the idea of sharing the love.  I also don't want to burn out my writers, either!  
I hope that those who had asked for dibs on a product and who didn't receive it, and those who did get the dibs will be able to work together.  

Welcome aboard, ENWorlders!  Let's kick some Arsenal!


----------



## johnsemlak

I'm currenlty creatign some material on use of a Bola.  Would there be any posibility of a book devoted to that weapon, or should it cover other thrown weapons as well?

I personally think the bola might go better with other weapons that entangle opponents, like nets.


----------



## Dextra

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'm currenlty creatign some material on use of a Bola.  Would there be any posibility of a book devoted to that weapon, or should it cover other thrown weapons as well?
> 
> I personally think the bola might go better with other weapons that entangle opponents, like nets.




I would like to see a book about Nets and Tridents.  Nets & Tridents go together nicely since they not only both have aquatic possibilities but also because they're both used in gladiatorial combat.

So instead, I'd just do a smaller book about bolas.  If you want it, it's yours, just let me know.


----------



## johnsemlak

Dextra said:
			
		

> I would like to see a book about Nets and Tridents.  Nets & Tridents go together nicely since they not only both have aquatic possibilities but also because they're both used in gladiatorial combat.
> 
> So instead, I'd just do a smaller book about bolas.  If you want it, it's yours, just let me know.




If a book was entirely devoted to bola's, what would be the length?


----------



## Dextra

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> If a book was entirely devoted to bola's, what would be the length?




I don't know exactly- however long it would take to cover them and not leave people wanting?  After some consideration, I can't see a decently researched and written Arsenal (or Armoury) being less than 10 pages.  The following is the barest minimum I would expect from any product in the Arsenal line:

Chapter 1, Introduction to the weapon, overview (1 page)
History of the weapon- in the real world, in fantasy literature, in D&D
Statistics: include any rules from the SRD, and come up with stats for each size of weapon
Racial Preferences
Optional Rules and Alternate Uses (does your weapon have more mundane uses, for example fishing, chopping down trees, harvesting wheat, etc.?)

Chapter 2, Weapon Variants (1 page)
Weapon Variants
Craftsmanship

Chapter 3, Fighting and Feats (1 page)
Tricks, Tactics & Techniques
Feats
Fighting Styles (optional)

Chapter 4, Prestige Classes (3 pages)
At least 2 prestige classes
One organization 
Sample NPCs (optional)

Chapter 5, Magic (1 page)
Divine Magic
Arcane Magic
Psionics

Chapter 6, Magic Items (1.5 pages)
Weapon Enhancements
Psionic Item
Minor
Major
Artifact

VIII. God(s) (.5 page)
This can be a god who uses the weapon or armour as a symbol, their chosen weapon, or a god of the race most commonly associated with the weapon.


----------



## Sledge

Wow my e-mail was actually received.  Never got a confirmation but have been working on Roughing It.


----------



## Dextra

*To all prospective writers:*

I've got two thousand emails in my Inbox I'm trying to sift through at the moment.

If you haven't heard back from me about your proposal, please email me a gentle nudge, and I'll immediately Yay (and give you the password to the A-Team forum) or Nay it so you can have your answer.

I'm still working my way back through the emails, but if you send me another one now, chances are you'll get a faster response!


----------



## Sledge

Did you get my e-mail?  My address is  sledge  at  shaw dot ca


----------



## Sledge

Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Dextra

Doesn't look as though I received anything from you.  Please try denise at ambient dot ca again!



			
				Sledge said:
			
		

> Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sledge

I've sent you another one.  If this doesn't make it through, I think your spam filters must be flagging me oddly if you indeed use spam filters.


----------



## Charke

*En-Armory Bastard Sword*

I'm still pluggin away at the Bastard Sword. I hope to have it done by the end of February. Is there any kind of deadline you are looking for? As much as deadlines are frustrating they make one do the work!

Mark Charke


----------



## HellHound

Sledge said:
			
		

> I've sent you another one.  If this doesn't make it through, I think your spam filters must be flagging me oddly if you indeed use spam filters.




No, her email address is spam-filterless... thus she receives a mere 100-200 spam messages a day in it.


----------



## DanMcS

HellHound said:
			
		

> No, her email address is spam-filterless... thus she receives a mere 100-200 spam messages a day in it.




Maybe she checks this forum more often.  I got a go-ahead from her to work on a book, but no followups, and she's been unresponsive to email.  Is there someone else I should be talking to, or some better way to get ahold of you, Dextra?


----------



## MatthewJHanson

I remember her telling me that she was going to be super busy until around the 19th or so, which might account for the lack of response. Maybe if you wait a week and if you still haven't heard, try again.


----------



## Dextra

Hi all,

Yeah, things've been crazy.  We've been renovating our bathroom since Christmas (fired the contractor a few weeks ago for chipping my brand new whirlpool tub), and I'm babysitting my sister's daughter in a nearby city an hour's drive away every day until the end of this week.  Once that's done with, then I will dig through my backlog.  I'll be concentrating on getting the ENnies submissions going, releasing 1 Arsenal and 1 Armoury book, and Bride of Portable Hole by April 1st.

If you haven't heard from my by April 2nd, please email me.   Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Charke

I have, more or less, finished a book on the bastard sword but there has been no communication about it. I have written Denise Robinson twice and thought I'd post again here. I do not have access to the developement board, which I would like so I could bounce ideas around with other writers in regards what else to do with the book. The single weapon is a very narrow topic and I'm hunting for ideas to round out the book. It's sitting at 22 000 words but I think it could use a little more.

Mark Charke
www.Charke.ca


----------



## Dextra

Sorry about the lack of communication.  Please try one more time- email me denise@ambient.ca



			
				Charke said:
			
		

> I have, more or less, finished a book on the bastard sword but there has been no communication about it. I have written Denise Robinson twice and thought I'd post again here. I do not have access to the developement board, which I would like so I could bounce ideas around with other writers in regards what else to do with the book. The single weapon is a very narrow topic and I'm hunting for ideas to round out the book. It's sitting at 22 000 words but I think it could use a little more.
> 
> Mark Charke
> www.Charke.ca


----------

